# Giving Away Free Morel Mushrooms



## Amy Shubert (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello everyone, we love hunting for Morels but my husband doesn't enjoy eating them much, so we have about 20 pounds of Morels we hunted in our family and are giving away 1 pound per person.. You must pay for shipping which is around $5 USPS flat rate unless you want priority.

My number is: (862)-250-2271
Ask for Nikki Bajaj


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

How generous of you.


----------

